# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  magia infantil con vision comercial, ¡les servira mucho!

## magoandre

hola amigos aqui les voy a dar algunas cosas que les va a servir para los que quieren iniciarse en magia infantil.

esta por decir exposicion sera dividida en 2 partes, la primera esta enfocada en la gestion comercial y la segunda en la parte artística y estructura.

gestion comercial: como magos debemos entender que la magia tambien es un servicio que puede satisfacer necesidades de distintas indole, como por ejemplo: un show infantil, reuniones, restaurant, pub, etc. pero esta oportunidad nos focalizaremos en como fortalecer la gestion en la magia infantil.lo primero para tener una vision comercial clara sera realizar un analisis al servicio que prestamos.


fortalezas:

- es un servicio potente para ofrecerlo en show infantil
-gusta a grandes y a chicos
-la cantidad de magos es muy baja
-no hay limite de edad
-podemos crear rutinas a la medida de nuestro nivel técnico
-existen distintas entidades mágicas que pueden ayudarnos a mejorar.


oportunidades:

-existen un amplio mercado esperando nuestro servicio
-aprovechar el buen moment por el que pasa nuestro arte

debilidades:

-el equipamiento tiene un alto costo
-gran numero de horas de ensayo
-espacio de tiempo de nuestro show
-desplazamiento complicado si no hay vehiculo
-los problemas de angulos en los show son recurrentes
-hay que renovar la rutina constantemente

amenazas:

-las payasitas, payasos, títeres, mimos y sus precios.


despues de analizar todo esto, debemos preocuparnos de potenciar las fortalezas y oportunidades por ejemplo:

-tener tarjeta de presentacion 
-establecer el precio segun estratos socioeconómicos
-establecer contacto con productores
-realizar beneficios
-formar alianzas estratégicas.

con estas acciones lo mas seguro es que no pares de tener eventos y recuerda que un buen show es tu mejor carta de presentación.


magia y estructura:


1. estructura:
.debe tener una duracion minima de 35 minutos
.el show debe ser interactivo
.sacar al menos un animalito (ya  que los niños es lo que mas esperan)
.tener traje de mago con sombrero 

con esto estamos casi listo pero falta lo mas importante la estructura de la rutina:

a) apertura musical: esta consiste en una serie de efectos enlazados, al mismo ritmo de la música y con desplazamiento armónico en el escenario.  
esta etapa requiere de mucha practica y concentracion, en estos minutos debemos dejar en claro que somos magos. les voy a dejar esta apertura muscial que espero que les sirva.esta apertura es de 16 minutos aprox.


pañuelo atraves del globo 1 minuto
globo a ramo de flores 30 segundos
papel roto y compuesto 2 minutos
bolsa de cambio (pañuelos anudados) 1.5 minutos
baston de desaparicion 30 segundos
baston de aparicion 30 segundos
agua en el periodico 2 minutos
aros chinos 3 minutos
rutina fp 4 minutos
cacerola conejo u otro 1 minuto


b) rutina interactiva: esta compuesta de una serie de juegos en los cuales se hace al publico participar de ellos. en esta etapa del show es cuando mas se necesita fortalecer las aptitudes del mago en las areas histriónicas del lenguaje e improvisación. la unica manera de lograr un buen nivel en la interaccion con el publico es la seguridad del 100% de la efectividad del juego para slo concentrarse en la participacion del respetable. esta rutina es bueno aplicar 6 juegos:

.cuerda de tres colores 5 minutos
.rutina de la cinta dentro del billete 5 minutos
bolas de esponjas 5 minutos
bolsa de cambio  5 minutos
cuerda atraves de la cintura 5 minutos
la carta en el lazo ( dejar que el niño peseque su carta con la cuerda e incluso pasarle la varita etc) 5 minutos

con esto tenemos un show de aprox. 45 minutos, con una variedad de juegos que dejaran contentos a todos y que sin lugar a dudas sera nuestra mejor carta de recomendacion.

esto es todo espero amigos que les sirva esta exposicion de magia infantil.



magicos saludos 

maoandre

----------


## ignoto

No se.
Yo no uso nunca sombrero (excepto en la foto promocional), no hago magia con música (todo hablado) y ya no utilizo animales.

----------


## magoandre

hola ignoto respecto a eso puede ser es tu estilo, pero la gente osea principalmente los niños se imaginan un mago con sobrero, y respecto a la musica es opcional pero les encanta.

todo esto que dije no es invento mio es de un gran mago de mi pais que hizo esta conferencia y da muy buenos resultados ya que a mi me los ha dado.


magicos saludos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo estoy con Ignoto tampoco uso sombrero, al menos en la cabeza. 

Creo que lo la gente quiere es que la sorprendas con mágia, si al final presentas el número que la gente espera ver no la sorprenderas. Creo que la gente recuerda la concepción del número, no los juegos en si, cuando alguien te explica vi a un mago e hizo..., reconoces los juegos y flipas, no se parecen en nada, pero el concepto del número si que se recuerda con bastante exactitud..

Respecto a los animles, me encanta la magia con palomas, pero lamentablemente la reservo para teatros o locales muy concretos, me las he tenido que ingeninar tantas veces para cargarlas en restaurantes... donde te dicen no te preocupes, tenemos un sitio a 6Km de distancia para que te prepares con total tranquilidad, rodeado de niños, dicientote ¿tu eres el Mago?¿Que vas a Hacer?

Desde luego hay que tener una visión comercial de nuestro show, pues de nada sirve si no lo vendemos, me ha gustado mucho el que realizaras un analisis SWOT , de la mágia. Aunque creo que habrias de relizarlo de tu propio show, para poder trazar el camino que vas a seguir.

Espero no haberme enrollado demasiado

Magisaluditos

----------


## magomigue

yo creo que una introducion de 16 minutos de musica es excesivo. Como bien se sabe los niños pueden perder la atencion muy facilmente. Debes atraer la atencion desde el principio manteniendolos "en vilo" y con una rutina tan larga de presentacion creo que es muy facil que los niños pierdan esa "tension" necesaria.

un saludo

----------


## ignoto

La relación entre magos y sombreros no solo es falsa sino que me parece una sandez...en mi entorno.
¿Has pensado que ese tipo de cosas pueden depender de la ubicación del espectáculo?
Por mi tierra los magos infantiles no llevan frac, no llevan sombrero y la mayoría de los números son hablados.

----------


## BusyMan

> todo esto que dije no es invento mio es de un gran mago de mi pais que hizo esta conferencia


¿Si no es tuyo no deberías poner en tu post de quién es realmente?

¿Si no es tuyo te ha dado autorización para ponerlo alegremente por internet?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Dante lleva sombrero
 :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> Dante lleva sombrero


Cuando hablo de "por mi tierra" me refiero a "menos de 300 Km de distancia".   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

349 kilómetros... palmo más palmo menos... todo depende del mapa que uses para ver la península.

----------


## magomarcos

Algunas respuestas van para ayudar sobre el texto de alguien que lo armo con toda la buena voluntad, pero poca experiencia.

-desplazamiento complicado si no hay vehiculo 

La mayor parte de mi vida artistica la hice viajando en taxi, es mas terminaba mi show y el taxi me estaba esperando en la puerta.
En Uruguay existen los taxis con radio llamadas, que vienen de una central de su empresa.

-los problemas de angulos en los show son recurrentes

Los problemas de angulos no existen cuando trabajas con efectos para estilo circo, o sea que de donde te miren nadie vera nada.

-hay que renovar la rutina constantemente

Las rutinas se renuevan una vez al año, salvo que se repitan algunos cumpleaños en la misma familia o colegio.
Si tienes dos rutinas, tienes tres pues la tercera se arma con las otras dos.
Es mas me han pedido que hiciera una rutina nueva ( los padres ) y cuando termine el cumpleaños el homenajeado me dijo por que no trajiste esto o aquello, yi y mucha gente piensa si me gusto lo que vi me gustaria verlo de nuevo.
Hoy por hoy sigo usando el primer juego de magia que compre solido a traves de solido.

amenazas:
-las payasitas, payasos, títeres, mimos y sus precios.

Estas amenazas junto a los magos que recien empiezan y regalan sus precios son una triste realidad. No por no tener experiencia sos mas baratos, si aun no estas preparado no salgas a competir y regales tu trabajo perjudicando al que hace años esta trabajando.

-establecer el precio segun estratos socioeconómicos

Cuando te llaman por telefono, no sabes con quien estas hablando, no sabes si un obrero, el empresario, el arquitecto o el dueño de la mansion.
Tu show debe tener opciones, con o sin globos, con o sin efectos especiales, ej. suspension en el aire de uno de los chicos, una hora o hora y media. 

-formar alianzas estratégicas.

Me gustaria saber que son las alianzas estrategicas. Las que conzco son recomendar tiendas de cotillon, o castillos inflables y ellos a su vez te recomiendan a ti.

1. estructura:
.debe tener una duracion minima de 35 minutos

Un show intereactivo de magia, llega bien a la hora y nadie se aburre es mas hay momentos que te pasas de la hora.

.tener traje de mago con sombrero 

El frack no existe mas, una camisa elegante, los pantalones con su raya, los zapatos lustrados y las manos prolijas es lo que precisas para estar bien vestido. Si te pones una chistera cuando entras seguro que se rien de ti.

con esto estamos casi listo pero falta lo mas importante la estructura de la rutina:
a)	apertura musical: esta consiste en una serie de efectos enlazados, al mismo ritmo de la música y con desplazamiento armónico en el escenario.  

Mal comienzo los niños no estan para estar sentado mirando que bien tu haces magia, eso dejalo para un escenario, lo niños necesitan participacion desde el primer momento al ultimo.

Estoy en contra de los bastones en cumpleaños infantiles, el publico esta muy cerca y se nota como estan construidos, ademas complica su guardado al finalizar el show.

Con los otrso juegos de los primeros 16 minutos si lo haces con intervencion puedes llegar a la media hora.

-  lograr un buen nivel en la interaccion con el publico es la seguridad del 100% de la efectividad del juego para solo concentrarse en la participacion del respetable.

Si no estas seguro de un 100% de efectividad en los juegos, tu incluirias alguno de ellos en tu show, creo que no.

Seria interesante saber a quien le copiaste estos datos de como hacer un show infantil.

Magomarcos

----------


## siddel77

Creo que el tema del sombrero es un poco antiguo, aunque puede ir con el estilo que quieras llevar si haces un personaje. 
No tengo demasiada experiencia con niños, pero creo que lo que es más efectivo son los trucos "grandes" con mucho color, la entrada musical me parece un poco aburrida para una fiesta infantil, y creo que son buenas las rutinas en que contamos una historia, más que nada para los niños.

----------


## fernatur

Yo uso el sombrero cuando empiezo, pero enseguida me lo quito, la verdad es que luego lo uso para un juego, por ello empiezo con él sobre la cabeza. Siempre he dudado sobre si llevarlo o no, pero creo, y es una opinion personal que en algunas edades los niños necesitan ver un mago, y el sombrero les ayuda mucho. Como ya he dicho, me ven con él, y enseguida lo dejo sobre el velador, pero ya me han visto con él.

----------


## J.R.

Para que un niño te vea como un mago no necesitas sombrero. Haz un primer truco sencillo pero con un “impacto” grande (una simple desaparición de un pañuelo, que vale para muchas edades) y chas …..  transformación. Pasas de ser el papa de manolito, un payaso o lo que pensaran en ese momento, a ser un MAGO.

Todo depende del tipo de espectáculo que quieras dar y el tipo de el personaje en el cual te metas para tus actuaciones, pero no es necesario sombrero o una varita mágica negra y blanca (mi varita puede ser un fuet). Fuera los estereotipos, los niños van sobraos de imaginación y van a ver lo que seamos capaces de mostrarles. 

Queremos convencerles que el pañuelo ha desaparecido y no somos capaces de hacerles creer que somos magos por no tener sombrero :Confused: ?

----------


## fernatur

Obviamente, ya se que un mago no es tener un sombrero, pero de momento me funciona bien. Yo también hago desaparecer un pañuelo para que vean que funciona la magia, y ahí ya no tengo el sombrero, simplemente lo saco como en una especie de presentación que me hace un niño del público. La varita por ejemplo no la uso, sólo si uso el gag de la que se rompe.

----------


## mayico

bueno iré comentando cuando tenga mas tiempo pero de momento decir, que los payasos no son ningúna amenaza, jejeje, de hecho yo actuo de payaso, he recorrido mas cumpleaños y mas escenarios como payaso que como mago, aunque me siento un payaso mago, que ya se discutió en este foro hace un tiempo.

el caso que quiero decir que no por ser un payaso, un mimo, o un acrobata o lo que sea, va a ser una amenaza, la amenaza es uno nuevo que entra al mercado sin tener ni idea del arte que va a representar y cobra cuatro duros, eso si es una amenaza, aunque tampoco la veo como tal, porque si no vales, pues mañana llamarán al que vale.
con esto quiero decir, que mi espectáculo de payasos, no esta ni por encima ni por debajo de mi espectáculo de magia, sino al mismo nivel, y entretiene lo mismo que el de magia, aunque sacando quizá otros sentimientos.
la cuestión no es que un payaso sea la amenaza, sino que uno que no está preparado quiera competir en el mercado.
no me digais que los magos tenemos que cobrar mas que los payasos ni biceversa porque no es así, un espectáulo profesional de payaso se puede llevar al huerto a un espectáculo normalito de magia.
aqui cuenta la profesionalidad, no la profesión.
no estoy enfadado que conste jejejeje.

----------


## J.R.

No creo que los comentarios creyendo que los payasos sean una amenaza lo hallas sacado de mi respuesta anterior :shock: . Cuando use la expresión te vean como un payaso, refería a la indumentaria y a la forma de actuar. Para nada veo a los payasos como una amenaza, ni al papa de Manolito … tampoco.   :Oops:

----------


## mayico

jajajaa, no amigo no fue por tu comentario sino por el que los pone como amenaza claramente jejeje.

y bueno con lo que has dicho de cara de payaso es una expresión que la gente utiliza, no tiene porque molestar.

----------


## Magics Bufons (Paco)

Pues yo llevo sombrero.....cuando actúo....y muchas veces en mi vida "normal" distintos claro!. Aunque no sea infantil Juan Tamariz lleva sombrero y ya ves el peaso mago que es!. Depende del personaje que quieras crear, no creo que llevar o no llevar sombrero sea determinante.

----------


## magomarcos

> amenazas: -las payasitas, payasos, títeres, mimos y sus precios. Estas amenazas junto a los magos que recien empiezan y regalan sus precios son una triste realidad. No por no tener experiencia sos mas baratos, si aun no estas preparado no salgas a competir y regales tu trabajo perjudicando al que hace años esta trabajando.


Estimado Mayico, si tu eres un profesional, lo cual me imagino, sabras bien de que tipo de payasos,mimos y tiriteros estoy hablando, por lo cual no creo que te sientas involucrado.

Hay mas de uno que compra un efecto de magia simplon, se pone una nariz roja y ya se cree payaso mago.-  

Lo ves claro en sus avisos de propaganda que anuncian magia y payaso y a precios mas bajo de los que estamos hace tiempo.

 Esos no son solo una amenaza para los verdaderos magos profesionales, sino que tambien es una amenaza para los excelentes, payasos,titiriteros o mimos que son profesionales como tu.

Y con la misma vara, tambien hay que medir a los magos que recien empiezan y tienen precios bajos, si no estas preparado no salgas al mercado, si lo estas cobra lo mismo que lo demas, es cuestion de etica profesional.

----------


## Swurhi

Los magos con sombrero están muy atractivos... xD

----------


## Magics Bufons (Paco)

Gracias....   :Lol:  sabia que sabrias apreciarlo, pero no es por el sombrero!

----------


## magik mackey

Hola,el hilo es antiguo pero me gustaria dejar mi comentario; Yo pienso que la gente que va a ver un espectaculo de magia va a entretenerse, divrtirse y sorprenderse ( nuestra labor es que todo eso suceda en nuestro show ) y no a ver si llevas ropa de armani o de prada, yo en mis shows visto una bonita camisa negra pantalones negros y zapatos a juego bien lustrados y sombrero de copa clack y me lo quito nada mas empezar el show y mas tarde lo utilizo para algun juego, a los niños les encanta la chistera ya que la ven como un objeto magico; Tengo frack pero solo lo utilizo si los contratantes lo solicitan o en alguna actuacion muy especial.

----------


## zdan

Pues que sepas, Swurhi, que yo uso sombrero!! :twisted:  :twisted: 

No, en serio, yo también creo que 16 minutos de música son una pasada. Yo suelo empezar con la rutina de cuerdas de Tabary (y no la hago entera, claro...) Y luego empiezo a sacar niños como loco... para terminar con los aros chinos o algo así.

El sombrero lo uso para la carta pescada y/o El sueño del Avaro.

----------

